# CPC exam - I will be taking my cpc exam in may



## fields40 (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I will be taking my cpc exam in may.  I finished my online school in March and I'm using the icd9 and cpt to review for the exam.  We didn't use the  hcpcs  book in the class I took, but did learn about it and use the cms website to lookup codes.  I have ordered the book and wondering if this will hurt me during testing. (not having while in class).  what else is a good practice exam for the cpc exam?  Does anyone know if all the questions are just coding or are there pharmacology and anatomy questions too? Any help would be great, since I don't have any work experience.


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 10, 2013)

Each exam is different, but I would assume that the basic info on each test would be the same.  I needed my HCPCS book for my CPC and my CGIC exams.  I would suggest you borrow one from somebody for the exam.  The AAPC's practice exam is a good way to pace yourself (so you don't run out of time), and the questions mimic those on the exam. There will be questions on A&P; op-notes; E&M notes and Billing questions on things like the HCFA, UB, etc.  There were no pharmacology questions on mine per se, but there were injection questions relating to administration.


----------



## loriaclark (May 10, 2013)

*The test*

Hi Fields!  Good luck with your test tomorrow.  I'm one of the test proctors.  Each coding test is different and they encorporate updates every year as well.  However, the logic in taking the test remains the same.  Be very mindful of your time - most people run out of time and do not finish the test.  The way I prepped for my test was to purchase the Exam prep book, completed the chapters and took the multiple practice tests.  But mainly, do not study tonight: rest and play.  You'll be better for it tomorrow morning. Seriously.  Good luck!!


----------

